# Sonar AS Trees



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I've spoken about the large tree's that run along the side of my club pond. Roots in the water or the roots submerged. We have a very bad watermeal problem partly because of those trees dumping large amounts of leaves in the pond and blocking all wind from the surface. 

One of the proposals is to have the pond sprayed with Sonar AS. Actually Diquate and Sonar. My question is, will that kill the trees either in the first year or over successive years?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

From my experience, it would take a ton of it to kill the trees. However if you have a watermeal problem, order "Clipper". It is expensive, as is anything that says it will kill water meal, however I have not seen a pond with the dreaded water meal that it won't take care of. I've used it in several of my family's ponds and it has taken care of watermeal, duckweed, even lilies and floating heart. By far out performs Sonar or anything else we have tried. Wish I had started using it years ago!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I have a duckweed problem. Wow! Anyway, I cap my overflow pipe when I treat with flourodone. If we get a lot of rain, it will flood my back woods out. I am also concerned about my trees. Although the label says it will not kill trees, you wonder if it damages them. Flourodone went generic recently so the prices are dropping. This stuff works. I wonder if M.Magis knows anything about this?


----------

